# New sig of myself



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow... great sig.

I love the effect of the image reflecting in the sunglasses.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks man. and yes i am aware of the "static" on the left side of the glasses but it was to late to fix it.(hadnt saved)


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice effects man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

fap
FAP
FAPFAP
FAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFPAFPA


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good sig, man, I like it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is my probably favorite sig you've done, good job man.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Im jealous.


----------

